# Picking Up The 31rqs Tomorrow



## AB_Farmer (Dec 19, 2005)

We are finally picking up our Outback 31RQS tomorrow after buying it in January! I would love to hear from others how much time we should take with the dealer going over the trailer. I've looked over the PDI sheet and I'm going to do my best to look at everything. Or should I say, make Mr. AB Farmer look at everything? The Mr. thinks it'll be just an in and out but from what I've read here we should make the dealer take his time.

We are allowed to temporarily park the trailer on the street hitched to a TV for max 36 hours here in Calgary and our neighborhood is inner-city with narrow lots. Our neighbors our going to HATE us until we get it towed to the farm on Saturday night. I don't know how to get the kids to wait one night to sleep in it, though!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! Yet another 31RQS owner!!!!

Congrats! Welcome to the Outbackers.com cult (here's your kool-aid.....







)

Plan on a least a couple hours minimum. Take your time. For once these folks are on your time clock. Test everything. If there is no water in the front tank, have them put some in so you can test the pump. Test, test, and test some more.

The neighbors will only hate it because they don't have one.......









It's an awesome TT!! Post often and sign up for some rallies in your area!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you are picking up your 31RQS
Plan on atleast 3 hours at the dealer
If you have a vidoe recorder take it with you and tape everything
Good Luck

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

AB Farmer,

What they said! Plan on spending some time going over things. Check *everything!* Tires, radio, cd player, water pump, water heater, lights. Everything. And I mean everything. You might find something fairly minor that can be fixed on the spot, and that's a whole lot better than finding it once you're camping.

They're also right in that it's an awesome trailer. Y'all are gonna love it.









Enjoy!









Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Copngratulations on the new camper. You are gonna love it.

Rita


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Run the shower to make sure it doesn't leak into the galley. Ours did. The washers behind the knob panel were barely tight. Also, run the slide out several times. Ours failed after about two times. Bad motor. Check under the cushions at the table. We had a cracked board under there. Just do like everyone says and check everything, then check again. Unless you are really close to your dealer, bringing it in for these things can be a pain.









You will love it,
It is an awsome tt,

Kampy


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

AB_Farmer said:


> We are finally picking up our Outback 31RQS tomorrow after buying it in January! I would love to hear from others how much time we should take with the dealer going over the trailer. I've looked over the PDI sheet and I'm going to do my best to look at everything. Or should I say, make Mr. AB Farmer look at everything? The Mr. thinks it'll be just an in and out but from what I've read here we should make the dealer take his time.
> 
> We are allowed to temporarily park the trailer on the street hitched to a TV for max 36 hours here in Calgary and our neighborhood is inner-city with narrow lots. Our neighbors our going to HATE us until we get it towed to the farm on Saturday night. I don't know how to get the kids to wait one night to sleep in it, though!
> [snapback]105450[/snapback]​


Congrats!!! AB_Farmer !!!

Another 31RQS Owner, YEAH!!!
Like others have said take a good 2-3 hours. Bring a digital camera and take pics.
Try all the gadgets, switches, heck anything/everything.

Welcome again to Outbackers.com and GOOD LUCK tomorrow with your PDI!!

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

madmaccm said:


> AB_Farmer said:
> 
> 
> > We are finally picking up our Outback 31RQS tomorrow after buying it in January! I would love to hear from others how much time we should take with the dealer going over the trailer. I've looked over the PDI sheet and I'm going to do my best to look at everything. Or should I say, make Mr. AB Farmer look at everything? The Mr. thinks it'll be just an in and out but from what I've read here we should make the dealer take his time.
> ...


And leave the kids at home. They will be excited at first and you'll be spending more time getting them under control then listening to the tech.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new trailer and what a trailer it is.









Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, today's the day!!!! Yippee!

I bet they've been up all night thinking about it.









What a day ahead for AB_Farmer and Mrs.

Mark


----------



## AB_Farmer (Dec 19, 2005)

Okay, I know I've been way too long in coming back after picking up our 31RQS but we've been way too busy having fun with our trailer!

Anyways, we love it, love it, love it!

- We did do the memory foam on the 'queen' bed, amazing difference
- The slide-out has worked like a charm
- I've checked the dinette completely and I don't see any cracks
- We've used the shower and no issues
- It took HOURS to pick up the trailer but just because of the hitch
- Not really much of a walk through and any time I mentioned issues they said make a list and then bring it back.
- They did fix a couple of the drawers where the latches really didn't connect
- There was another family picking up a 31RQS at the same time (our trailers are the twins!) and I basically sold a frustrated customer on the 31RQS while I was waiting on the hitch stuff. I asked for a share in the commission but no luck.

Fixes:
- One question: the toilet kind of rocks a little, more than I think it should, thoughts?
- 6 year old already fell out of the (luckily) bottom bunk on the narrower side. We'll have her switch to the wider side and maybe put a barrier up
- I'm going to have to do a mod to the couch/sofa. Our basset hound will only sleep there, tried her on one of the lower bunks, no luck. I'm going to have to unstitch the cushion from the back of the sofa and sew some material to fill in the missing gap and maybe use velcro to attach it temporarily during the day. She doesn't have much room with the cushion on to do her donut-style sleeping.

My biggest and most embarrassing problem: my DH can back the trailer up no problem. But I just can't get it. I've pulled and backed up since I was 16; tent trailers, boat trailers and 5th wheels but I just can't get this one. Does anybody have any suggestions besides practicing a lot in wide open spaces (which I plan to do)? I think the 5th wheel last year really messed my head up. Also, the overall length alone might ratchet up the difficulty.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AB_Farmer,

Good to hear you are so pleased with your new toy!
Didn't we tell you, you would love it!









Toilet really should not rock at all. I would check the mounting for sure.

Rails are good ideas on the bunks. Our son took a tumble out of the upper bunk our second time out, and we were very lucky.

Isn't it amazing the things we will do for our dogs!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'mk glad you like your new 31RQS! It's, indeed, a great trailer.

But,



> Toilet really should not rock at all. I would check the mounting for sure.


It the toilet's a rockin', you sure as heck don't want to come knockin'.









Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome back AB_Farmer,

Congrats on taking delivery of your new 31RQS. Definitely check the mounting h/w on the toilet. As far as backing in the trailer, practice makes perfect. Remember to place the hands at the bottom of the steering wheel and turn the wheel in the direction you want the back end of the trailer to go.

Good Luck and Happy Outbackin!!

C-Mac


----------

